# How Much for Private Training



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was thinking about finding someone to assist me on starting some new training and I was curious about what to expect when I call around.

I adopted a 6 year old male who knows some basic commands, but I want to start working on making him real sharp. I was looking for someone to start me off...

I searched around the web and prices range...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I pay $50/hr and make a lesson whenever I'm ready to move on to the next step. So it could be $100/month or it could be nothing for a couple of months depending on my schedule


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Around here, private training is considerably more than classes. In fact... not many of the trainers do much private training at all, aside from behavioral consultations. I think they run around $50 per session... with additional sessions being somewhere closer to $25 each.

Have you considered training classes? I really think they are more beneficial and fun. Your dog gets socialization and training.  We have two training facilities around here. one charges $100 for a 10 week class and the other charges $60 for a 10 week class.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I pay $50/hr and make a lesson whenever I'm ready to move on to the next step. So it could be $100/month or it could be nothing for a couple of months depending on my schedule


Same situation here. I consider this very reasonable, and we ALWAYS run over the scheduled time


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Around here it is about $100 for a 4-6 week group class or I just paid about $210 for a package of 3 private lessons.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I just paid $450 for six sessions.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It really depends on where you live. I'm sure Omaho prices are much less than SF Bay Area prices. Group lessons are going to be your most reasonable option - I've paid anywhere from $150 to $200 for a 6-7 week class. 

We've also used a private trainer who charges $95 a session (sessions are around an hour and a half), but has packages as low as $700 for 10 sessions.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Around here, private training is considerably more than classes. In fact... not many of the trainers do much private training at all, aside from behavioral consultations. I think they run around $50 per session... with additional sessions being somewhere closer to $25 each.
> 
> Have you considered training classes? I really think they are more beneficial and fun. Your dog gets socialization and training.  We have two training facilities around here. one charges $100 for a 10 week class and the other charges $60 for a 10 week class.


Ditto this. My trainer charges $65/hr for private sessions I believe. Novice classes are $100 for 8 weeks, and advanced is $125 for a 1 year membership. Unless there's a specific issue you need to address I'd go with classes! Just make sure to find a good trainer who uses the methods you wish to work with.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I pay $195 for each 9 wks session which is 1 hr per week. We are on our 15th week.


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tips... The local humane society has course for like $90 for 6 week sessions. I may try that out and see how it goes.

My main focus is to have to dog not try to escape from me. (As I posted in a different forum,) My female follows me everywhere especially outside off the leash. My male would take off if he were off the leash.

Would obedience and manners training help that?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Training will definitely help with bonding. If I were you I'd give the humane society a try - I've taken many classes at a local humane society, and they were great.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

89$ here 6 lessons



Obedience Classes offered at WAGS Canine Training University


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I paid $200 for 8 classes


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

$50.00 for one hour private lesson.


----------

